

Js.org Subdomains for GitHub Pages - JDDunn9
http://dns.js.org/

======
colinprince
from the terms.html:

JS.ORG may also terminate the provision of a certain or all subdomains.
Concerned users will be notified at least 7 days in advance by an issue in
their GitHub repository

~~~
trothamel
I don't know how much a two-letter domain is worth, but I suspect it's a lot.
Trusting the current owner is fine, but should something happen to him, the
domain might be considered an asset to be sold off, at which point hosting
will end.

------
lukebennett
I've often thought a .js TLD would be useful but given it would be dependent
on a new country being formed and taking that as its ISO country code, I guess
it's unlikely.

So perhaps this is the next best thing. Though would be nice to have a bit
more transparency about who is behind it.

~~~
pavlov
It doesn't have to be an independent country, autonomous regions also get
2-letter TLDs.

So all it takes is for Brazil to declare Jaraguá do Sul [1] an autonomous
city-state. The local government can then apply for the .js TLD and start
getting rich by selling domains to developers. Simple as pie!

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaraguá_do_Sul](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaraguá_do_Sul)

~~~
JDDunn9
What about micronations? Buy an island, declare independence, get a TLD.

~~~
petercooper
Unfortunately it requires becoming party to the International Court of Justice
which requires Security Council approval. This is why Sealand doesn't have a
TLD.

------
niix
I think a js.org email would be pretty rad also.

------
rattray
Thanks, anonymous hero... actually, who owns/provides this? The only credit I
can see is for the web design.

~~~
laurent123456
I wonder how they managed to get such a short domain name, I thought 3
characters was the minimum. And it must cost quite a lot.

~~~
zuck9
The minimum is 1 character excluding the TLD. Like Twitter has
[http://t.co](http://t.co)

~~~
killwhitey
Actually even zero character ones exist [http://uz/](http://uz/)

~~~
BillinghamJ
That isn't a zero character name. It's just the TLD itself acting as a
website. It's a 1 label domain rather than the usual 2-3 labels.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, I suppose the root counts as a zero-character domain.

The trailing . makes it fully-qualified.

------
jsorg
40 pull-requests in 6 hours. This will be long night for me... Starting to
merge in 5 minutes (after a cigarette)

~~~
zuck9
Amazing how you posted this twice earlier but didn't get attention.

